# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 131 لسنة 22 قضائية

## حازم عطاالله

المحكمة الدستورية العليا المصرية



قضية رقم 131 لسنة 22 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"

مبادئ الحكم: دستور - دعوى دستورية - علاقة تنظيمية - قانون - موظف عام

نص الحكم

باسم الشعب

المحكمة الدستورية العليا

بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد 7 يوليو سنة 2002 م، الموافق 26 ربيع الآخر سنة 1423 هـ

برئاسة السيد المستشار الدكتور/ محمد فتحي نجيب

رئيس المحكمة

والسادة المستشارين/ ماهر البحيري ومحمد علي سيف الدين وعدلي محمود منصور ومحمد عبد القادر عبد الله وعلي عوض محمد صالح وعبد الوهاب عبد الرازق

أعضاء

وحضور السيد المستشار/ سعيد مرعي عمرو

رئيس هيئة المفوضين

وحضور السيد/ ناصر إمام محمد حسن

أمين السر

أصدرت الحكم الآتي

في القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 131 لسنة 22 قضائية "دستورية".

المقامة من

الدكتور/ ...

ضد

1- السيد/ رئيس الجمهورية

2- السيد/ رئيس مجلس الوزراء

3- السيد/ رئيس مجلس الشعب

4- السيد/ وزير التعليم العالي

الإجراءات

بتاريخ السابع والعشرين من يوليه سنة 2000 أودع المدعي صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالبا الحكم بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 في جميع مواده.

وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت في ختامها الحكم (أصليا) بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء المصلحة، و(احتياطيا) برفضها.

وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريرا برأيها.

ونظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.

المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.

حيث إن الوقائع على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق تتحصل في أن المدعي كان قد أقام الدعوى رقم 7806 لسنة 54 قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ضد المدعى عليه الأخير ابتغاء القضاء بوقف تنفيذ ثم إلغاء قرار المجلس الأعلى للجامعات رقم 379 الصادر بجلسته المعقودة في 20/4/2000، وقال شرحا لها إنه يعمل أستاذا متفرغا بقسم القانون العام بكلية الحقوق جامعة الإسكندرية؛ وأن المادة 121 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات بعد تعديلها بالقانون رقم 142 لسنة 1994، والمادة 56 من لائحته التنفيذية خولتا الأستاذ المتفرغ وضعا يماثل وضع الأستاذ العامل تماما فيما عدا تقلد الوظائف الإدارية، وجاء قرار المجلس الأعلى للجامعات سالف الذكر ليهدر إهدارا كاملا مبدأ المساواة بينهما، إذ يحرم الأساتذة المتفرغين من التدريس بالمرحلة الجامعية الأولى، ومضى ناعيا على ذلك القرار أنه مشوب بعيب عدم الاختصاص لاغتصابه سلطة مجلسي القسم والكلية؛ فضلا عن عيب مخالفة القانون؛ وأثناء نظر الدعوى صدر القانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000 المعدل لقانون تنظيم الجامعات، فدفع المدعي بعدم دستورية هذا القانون بجميع مواده، وإذ قدرت محكمة الموضوع جدية الدفع، وصرحت له باتخاذ إجراءات الطعن بعدم الدستورية، فقد أقام الدعوى الماثلة.

وحيث إن هيئة قضايا الدولة، دفعت بعدم قبول الدعوى، تأسيسا على أن الضرر المدعى به مرده إلى القرار رقم 379 الصادر من المجلس الأعلى للجامعات في جلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 20/4/2000، وليس إلى القانون المطعون بعدم دستوريته الذي كان صدوره لاحقا لذلك القرار؛ ومن ثم يتخلف شرط المصلحة في الدعوى.

وحيث إن هذا الدفع مردود، ذلك أن المدعي قد أقام دعواه الموضوعية بصفته أستاذا متفرغا بجامعة الإسكندرية، طعنا على قرار المجلس الأعلى للجامعات المؤرخ 20/4/2000 الذي أسند إلى الأساتذة المتفرغين بصفة أساسية مهمة القيام بأعباء مرحلة الدراسات العليا إلى جانب المساهمة في أعباء التدريس في المرحلة الجامعية الأولى في حدود الساعات الزائدة عن مجموع أنصبة أعضاء هيئة التدريس العاملين، وأثناء نظر هذه الدعوى صدر القانون الطعين رقم 82 لسنة 2000 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات والذي يترتب على إعمال أحكامه من ناحية زوال الصفة التي أقام بها المدعي دعواه الموضوعية ومن ناحية أخرى تخويل المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الاختصاص بوضع الضوابط العامة لتوزيع العمل بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس والأساتذة متفرغين وغير متفرغين، بما مؤداه أن الفصل في المسألة الدستورية المطروحة، وهي في هذا النطاق اختصاص المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بوضع الضوابط العامة لتوزيع العمل بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس والأساتذة المتفرغين وغير المتفرغين وإنهاء خدمة الأستاذ المتفرغ ببلوغه سن السبعين وإعمال أثر هذا الحكم الجديد في شأن الأساتذة المتفرغين الذين كانوا قد بلغوا هذه السن وقت العمل بالقانون الطعين، كل هذا من شأنه أن يؤثر على الصفة التي أقام بها المدعي دعواه الموضوعية وعلى مدى مشروعية القرار محل تلك الدعوى، إذ كان ذلك، وكان المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن شرط المصلحة في الدعوى الدستورية يتوافر إذا كان الحكم الذي يصدر فيها مؤثرا على الحكم في مسألة كلية أو فرعية تدور حولها الخصومة في الدعوى الموضوعية، فإن المدعي بذلك يكون قد توافرت له مصلحة في إقامة دعواه الدستورية، ويكون الدفع بعدم قبولها، خليقا بالرفض.

وحيث إنه إذ كانت المادة 121 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000 تنص على أنه:

"مع مراعاة حكم المادة 113 من هذا القانون يعين بصفة شخصية في ذات الكلية أو المعهد جميع من يبلغون سن انتهاء الخدمة ويصبحون أساتذة متفرغين وذلك ما لم يطلبوا عدم الاستمرار في العمل، ولا تحسب هذه المدة في المعاش، ويتقاضون مكافأة مالية إجمالية توازي الفرق بين المرتب مضافا إليه الرواتب والبدلات الأخرى المقررة وبين المعاش مع الجمع بين المكافأة والمعاش.".

بما مؤداه أن الأستاذ الجامعي إذ يبلغ سن انتهاء الخدمة، فإنه كان يصبح بقوة القانون أستاذا متفرغا مدى الحياة، ما لم يطلب هو عدم الاستمرار في العمل، وبالمخالفة لذلك، جاءت أحكام القانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات، ليتناول التعديل حكم المادة 121 المشار إليه، وبموجب المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون يرتد هذا الحكم بأثره إلى الأساتذة المتفرغين الذين عينوا قبل تاريخ العمل به، وعلى صعيد آخر يرد تعديل بالإضافة إلى بنود المادة 19 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات ومادة جديدة برقم 195 مكررا، لتجري نصوص القانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000 على النحو الآتي:

المادة الأولى:

"يستبدل بنص المادة (121 ) من قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972، النص الآتي:

مادة 121: "مع مراعاة حكم المادة (113) من هذا القانون يعين بصفة شخصية في ذات الكلية أو المعهد جميع من يبلغون سن انتهاء الخدمة ويصبحون أساتذة متفرغين حتى بلوغهم سن السبعين وذلك ما لم يطلبوا عدم الاستمرار في العمل، ولا تحسب هذه المدة في المعاش، ويتقاضون مكافأة مالية إجمالية توازي الفرق بين المرتب مضافا إليه الرواتب والبدلات الأخرى المقررة وبين المعاش مع الجمع بين المكافأة والمعاش".

المادة الثانية:

يضاف إلى قانون تنظيم الجامعات المشار إليه مادة جديدة برقم 195 (مكررا)، نصها الآتي:

"مادة 195 مكررا: "ينشأ بالمجلس الأعلى للجامعات صندوق لتمويل وكفالة الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس السابقين الذين بلغوا سن السبعين وأسرهم، وتكون للصندوق الشخصية الاعتبارية،

تتكون موارد الصندوق من:

(أ) المبالغ التي تخصصها الدولة للصندوق لتحقق أغراضه،

(ب‌) المبالغ التي تساهم بها الجامعات من مواردها الذاتية لأداء الخدمات اللازمة لتحقيق أغراض الصندوق وذلك وفقا لما يقرره المجلس الأعلى للجامعات،

(ج) التبرعات التي يقبلها مجلس إدارة الصندوق،

(د‌) حصيلة استثمار أموال الصندوق وناتج نشاطه،

يكون للصندوق موازنة خاصة ويرحل الفائض بموازنة الصندوق من سنة إلى أخرى،

ويعفى نشاط الصندوق وكافة الخدمات التي يقدمها من جميع أنواع الضرائب والرسوم،

ويصدر بتنظيم الصندوق وقواعد الإنفاق منه قرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات".

المادة الثالثة

"يضاف إلى المادة (19) من قانون تنظيم الجامعات بند جديد برقم 13 مكررا (1)، نصه الآتي:

بند 13 مكررا (1): "وضع الضوابط العامة لتوزيع العمل بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس والأساتذة والأساتذة غير المتفرغين على نحو يحقق الاستفادة الكاملة من خبرتهم جميعا، وبالصورة التي تحقق التطوير المستمر للتعليم في المرحلة الجامعية الأولى وفي مرحلة الدراسات العليا والماجستير والدكتوراه".

المادة الرابعة:

"ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به اعتبارا من أول يوليو سنة 2000، وتسري أحكامه على أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين عينوا أساتذة متفرغين قبل تاريخ العمل به".

وحيث إن نطاق الدعوى بقدر ارتباطها بالنزاع الموضوعي يتحدد بثلاثة أحكام مما نص عليه القانون المطعون فيه، أولها: ذلك الذي جعل سن السبعين حدا ينتهي ببلوغه عمل الأستاذ المتفرغ، وثانيها: الحكم الخاص بتخويل المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الاختصاص بوضع الضوابط العامة لتوزيع العمل بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس والأساتذة المتفرغين وغير المتفرغين، وآخرها: الحكم الخاص بسريان القانون الطعين على أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين عينوا أساتذة متفرغين قبل العمل به، فيما انطوى عليه من إنهاء عمل الأساتذة المتفرغين الذين جاوزوا سن السبعين عند العمل بالقانون، وهذه الأحكام الثلاثة هي التي تضمنتها بالتتابع نصوص المواد الأولى والثالثة والرابعة من القانون المطعون عليه.

وحيث إن المدعى ينعى على النصوص الطعينة محددة نطاقا على النحو المتقدم أنها جاءت مشوبة بعيب الانحراف في استعمال السلطة التشريعية بالمخالفة لنصوص المواد 64 و65 و68 من الدستور، واعتداءها على استقلال الجامعات بالمخالفة لنص المادة 18 من الدستور، وكذلك مناقضتها لمبدأي المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص وللحق في العمل المنصوص عليها في المواد 40 و8 و13 من الدستور، ثم مخالفتها لنص المادة 187 من الدستور بحكم انطوائها على أثر رجعي.

وحيث إنه عن النعي بعدم دستورية نص المادة الأولى من القانون الطعين فيما تضمنه من تعديل لأحكام المادة 121 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972، فإنه مردود، ذلك أن المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الموظف العام هو الذي يكون تعيينه بأداة قانونية لأداء عمل دائم في خدمة مرفق عام تديره الدولة أو أحد أشخاص القانون العام بطريق مباشر، وأن علاقة الموظف العام بالمرفق الذي تديره الدولة هي علاقة تنظيمية يخضع فيها لأحكام القوانين واللوائح المنظمة لهذا المرفق ولأوضاع العاملين فيه، وفي ذلك فهو يستمد حقوقه من نظام الوظيفة العامة ويلتزم بالواجبات التي يقررها هذا النظام، وهو نظام يجوز تعديله في كل وقت، ويخضع الموظف العام لكل تعديل يرد عليه، ويطبق عليه بأثر مباشر، ولا يجوز له أن يحتج بأن له حقا مكتسبا في أن يعامل بمقتضى النظام القديم الذي عين في ظل أحكامه أو الذي طبق عليه لفترة طالت أو قصرت، ما لم يكن التعديل قد انطوى على مخالفة لنص دستوري، فهنا يكون الاحتجاج على التعديل بمخالفته للدستور، وليس بمساسه بالأوضاع التنظيمية للموظف العام، إذ كان ذلك؛ وكان المقرر أن أستاذ الجامعة سواء أكان عاملا أو متفرغا إنما تربطه بالجامعة علاقة وظيفية تنظيمية يخضع فيها لأحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات، وكان التعديل الذي أدخله النص سالف الذكر على نص المادة (121)، إنما ينصرف خطابه إلى أعضاء هيئة التدريس والأساتذة المتفرغين الذين لم يبلغوا سن السبعين وقت العمل بالقانون الطعين، ليضع حدا تنتهي عنده علاقتهم الوظيفية بالجامعة ما لم يجر تعيينهم أساتذة غير متفرغين وفقا لأوضاع تخرج من نطاق هذه الدعوى فإن النص الطعين لا يكون بذلك قد خرج عن حدود السلطة التقديرية المقررة للمشرع في تنظيم أوضاع الجامعات المصرية وأوضاع أعضاء هيئات التدريس فيها بما رآه محققا لأغراض الدولة في تطوير الجامعات وتمكينها من النهوض بأعبائها العلمية، وقد التزم النص الطعين الأوضاع الدستورية المقررة في كيفية وأداة إصداره، واستهدف تقرير قواعد عامة مجردة تناولت بالتنظيم الأوضاع الخاصة باثنتي عشر جامعة وأكثر من خمسة وخمسين ألفا من أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات المصرية، ولم يتضمن من الأحكام ما يمس حق التقاضي، فإن النعي عليه من بعد بالانحراف في استعمال السلطة التشريعية بدعوى أنه صدر لمجابهة قضية واحدة منظورة أمام القضاء، وأنه خالف نصوص المواد 64 و65 و68 من الدستور يكون عاريا عن دليله، وإذ كان النص الطعين لا يخالف أي نص دستوري آخر، فإنه يتعين رفض الطعن عليه.

وحيث إنه عن النعي بأن حكم البند (13) مكررا (1) الذي أضافه القانون الطعين إلى المادة 19 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات، إنما ينطوي على اعتداء على استقلال الجامعات، فإنه نعي مردود، ذلك أنه إذ يجري هذا النص على أن يكون من اختصاص المجلس الأعلى للجامعات:

13 مكررا (1): "وضع الضوابط العامة لتوزيع العمل بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس والأساتذة المتفرغين والأساتذة غير المتفرغين على نحو يحقق الاستفادة الكاملة من خبرتهم جميعا، وبالصورة التي تحقق التطوير المستمر للتعليم في المرحلة الجامعية الأولى وفي مرحلة الدراسات العليا والماجستير والدكتوراه".

وإذ يجرى نص المادة 18 من الدستور على أن:

"التعليم حق تكفله الدولة، وهو إلزامي في المرحلة الابتدائية، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى، وتشرف على التعليم كله، وتكفل استقلال الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي، وذلك كله بما يحقق الربط بينه وبين حاجات المجتمع والإنتاج".

بما مؤداه أن استقلال الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي هو استقلال لا ينفصم ولا ينفصل عن حاجات المجتمع والإنتاج، وإذ كانت غاية الاختصاص الذي عهد به النص إلى المجلس الأعلى للجامعات هو وضع ضوابط عامة تدور في إطار الأعداد الكلية لأعضاء هيئات التدريس والأساتذة المتفرغين وغير المتفرغين، وفقا لما تمليه الأوضاع الخاصة بالكليات الجامعية المختلفة، وفي نطاق المقاصد العليا للقانون التي تستهدف تطوير التعليم الجامعي وتمكين الجامعات من النهوض بأعبائها العلمية، وهو اختصاص لا ينطوي على تدخل في اختصاص مجالس الأقسام بالكليات الجامعية باقتراح توزيع الدروس والمحاضرات والتدريبات العملية والندب المتبادل بين الأقسام، كما أنه لا يخل بسلطة مجالس الكليات بالنظر في الاقتراحات المقدمة من مجالس الأقسام وإصدار ما تراه مناسبا من قرارات، إذ لا تعارض بين قواعد كلية يتم على أساسها توزيع العمل على نحو مجرد يسري على المخاطبين بها جميعهم، وبين وضع هذه القواعد موضع التطبيق العملي على هؤلاء المخاطبين محددين بأشخاصهم، ومن ثم، فإن النعي على النص الطعين بمخالفة حكم المادة 18 من الدستور يكون فاقد الأساس خليقا بالرفض.

وحيث إنه عن النعي على النص ذاته بأنه سيؤول في التطبيق إلى حرمان الأساتذة المتفرغين من التدريس في المرحلة الجامعية الأولى لينفرد بها أعضاء هيئة التدريس العاملون، بما ينطوي على إهدار لمبدأي المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص وللحق في العمل المنصوص عليها في المواد 40 و8 و13 من الدستور، فإنه نعي مردود، ذلك أن الأستاذ المتفرغ إذ يبقى في العمل بهذه الصفة بعد بلوغه سن انتهاء الخدمة، فإن العلاقة التي تربطه بالجامعة هي علاقة وظيفية تنظيمية شأنه فيها شأن عضو هيئة التدريس الذي لم يبلغ سن انتهاء الخدمة، وكلاهما سواء في خضوعهما لأحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات، باعتباره النظام القانوني الذي يستمدان منه حقوقهما ويلتزمان بالواجبات التي يقررها، فإذا استنهض هذا النظام قواعد عامة مجردة تستهدف توزيع أعباء العمل بين القائمين عليه بما يحقق في تقدير المشرع أنسب الوسائل لتسيير الجامعات المصرية، فإنه لا يمكن النعي عليه بأنه يهدر حق الأساتذة المتفرغين في العمل حين يعهد إليهم بعمل بعينه، كما أنه لا يمكن أن ينعى عليه الإخلال بمبدأي المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص في مجال قوامه هو اختيار أفضل السبل لتسيير المرفق العام والارتقاء به، وليس إطاره المصالح الخاصة.

وحيث إن نص البند 13 مكررا (1) من المادة 19 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات لا يخالف أي نص دستوري آخر، فإنه يتعين رفض الطعن عليه بعدم الدستورية.

وحيث إنه عن النعي بعدم دستورية نص المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000 فيما نصت عليه من سريان أحكام هذا القانون "على أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين عينوا أساتذة متفرغين قبل تاريخ العمل به"، فإن مؤدى هذا النص وبعد أن قررت المادة الأولى من هذا القانون تعديل حكم المادة 121 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات المشار إليه، وكان هذا التعديل يسري بأثره الفوري المباشر، على الأستاذ المتفرغ ليصبح بقاؤه في العمل موقوتا ببلوغه سن السبعين هو إنهاء خدمة الأساتذة المتفرغين الذين جاوزوا سن السبعين عند العمل بالقانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000، أي إعمال حكم النص الطعين بأثر رجعي على من كان قد استقام مركزه القانوني كأستاذ متفرغ بعد بلوغه سن السبعين.

وحيث إنه، ولئن كان القانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000، ومن أحكامه النص الطعين، عند عرضه كمشروع قانون على مجلس الشعب، قد أخد الرأي النهائي عليه نداء بالاسم وحصل على الأغلبية الخاصة المنصوص عليها في المادة 187 من الدستور لإعمال حكمه بأثر رجعي، فإن استيفاءه هذه الشكلية لا يترتب عليه، وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة عصمة أحكامه الموضوعية من الخضوع للرقابة التي تباشرها هذه المحكمة على دستورية القوانين.

وحيث إن الحكم الموضوعي الذي تضمنه هذا النص هو إنهاء خدمة الأساتذة المتفرغين الذين جاوزوا سن السبعين وقت العمل بالقانون 82 لسنة 2000 بعد أن كان قد اكتمل مركزهم القانوني كأساتذة متفرغين قبل العمل به.

وحيث إن النعي على هذا الحكم الموضوعي بمخالفته للدستور هو نعي صحيح، ذلك أن هذا الحكم قد وقع في حمأة المخالفة الدستورية من وجهين متساندين، الأول: هو أن النطاق الذي يمكن أن يرتد إليه الأثر الرجعي للقانون، هو ذلك الذي يعدل فيه التشريع من مراكز قانونية لم تتكامل حلقاتها، وبالتالي لم تبلغ غايتها النهائية متمثلة في حقوق تم اكتسابها وصار يحتج بها تساندا إلى أحكام قانونية كانت نافذة، إذ في هذا النطاق يبقى المركز القانوني قابلا للتدخل التشريعي، تدخلا قد يزيد أو يزيل من آمال يبنى عليها صاحب المركز توقعاته، فإذا تقرر الأثر الرجعي في غير هذا النطاق، وامتد إلى إلغاء حقوق تم اكتسابها فعلا وصارت لصيقة بأصحابها، وفقا لأحكام قانونية كفلت حمايتها والاحتجاج بها في مواجهة الكافة، كأثر لنفاذ هذه الأحكام، فإن الأثر الرجعي للقانون يكون بذلك قد تحول إلى أداة لإهدار قوة القوانين السابقة ومكانتها من الاحترام الذي يجب كفالته لها طوال الفترة التي كانت نافذة فيها وهو الأمر الذي يتصادم مع أحكام المادتين 64 و65 من الدستور اللتين تنصان على أن "سيادة القانون أساس الحكم في الدولة" وأن "تخضع الدولة للقانون...".

أما الوجه الثاني لمخالفة النص الطعين للدستور، فهو مساسه بإحدى الحريات الأساسية التي كفلها الدستور للمواطنين كافة وهي حرية البحث العلمي، ذلك أن هذه الحرية هي من الحريات التي لا تنفصل ولا تنفصم عن شخص الباحث العلمي، فلا مفارقة بينها وبينه ولا يتصور لها كيان أو وجود استقلالا عنه، وإذا كان جوهر هذه الحرية هو مطلق الحرية على نحو غير نهائي، لأن أي قيد عليها مهما هان، إن هو إلا نفي لها، وأية عقبة في طريقها ولو ضؤلت ليست إلا عدوانا عليها، ولازم ذلك أن إعمال حكم النص الطعين بأثر رجعي في حق مجموعة من الأساتذة المتفرغين بحسبانهم باحثين علميين وهم بذلك محور وكيان حرية البحث العلمي، وإنهاء خدمتهم بعد كسبهم للحق في البقاء في خدمة الجامعات بعد سن السبعين، هو أمر من شأنه زعزعة أوضاعهم العملية، وزلزلة كياناتهم العلمية، وهو ما يتصادم مع نص المادة 49 من الدستور الذي لم يكتف بكفالة حرية البحث العلمي للمواطنين قاطبة، وعلى نحو مطلق، وبلا أي قيد، وإنما أضاف إلى ذلك تقرير التزام على الدولة بتوفير وسائل التشجيع اللازمة لتحقيق حرية البحث العلمي، تقديرا من المشرع الدستوري بأن ثمرة هذه الحرية هي التقدم العلمي كمفتاح أمل واحد ووحيد لاستعادة مصر مكانها ومكانتها الحضارية، فإذا جاء النص الطعين واستبدل بكفالة وسائل تشجيع البحث العلمي، زعزعة وزلزلة أوضاع فئة بارزة من الباحثين العلميين، فإنه يكون قد خالف موجبات الدستور، ويتعين القضاء بعدم دستوريته في نطاق ما وقع فيه من مخالفة.

فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة:

أولا: بعدم قبول الدعوى في شقها المتعلق بالمادة (195 مكررا) من قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 المعدل بالقانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000.

ثانيا: بعدم دستورية عجز المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 2000 فيما تضمنته من سريان أحكام هذا القانون على الأساتذة المتفرغين الذين أكملوا سن السبعين قبل العمل به.

ثالثا: برفض ما عدا ذلك من الطلبات، وألزمت الحكومة المصروفات ومبلغ مائتي جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.

----------

